# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Technical Issues >  First unread post?

## ohliz

HI Rob and Lisa - is there a way to jump to the first unread post in a thread? 

Thanks!!

----------


## Rob

Yes. If you are in a thread, on the top line just above the first post, if there are any unread posts, a "View First Unread" followed by a blue round icon with two small white down arrows on it. Just click on it.

If you are on main threads listing, any threads with unread posts will have that same blue icon in front of the title of that thread. Click on that icon to get to the first unread post.

----------

